# BiG LaRrY CuStOm FrAmE BuIlD



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Heres Pics of the frame Larry, 3/16 front and 1/4 rear, moulded on the bottom, double wrap at the hump ,Full piece of 1/4 laid to the frame, and 3/16 laid into the mount areas.

















Ground down and flapped wheel









































And me doing my part, shop maintence man


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Here the axle, doing a couple extras while we at it









I'm useing a v-6 1 ton on yours.  Thats the rear 1...Larry what size cylinder's we doing???? I need to know so I can weld the tabs :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2009, 07:05 PM~15917559
> *Heres Pics of the frame Larry, 3/16 front and 1/4 rear, moulded on the bottom, double wrap at the hump ,Full piece of 1/4 laid to the frame, and 3/16 laid into the mount areas.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good ron and the shop floor does too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2009, 08:07 PM~15917589
> *Here the axle, doing a couple extras while we at it
> 
> 
> ...



so how are u welding on the first axle while the ground clamp is on the axle in the background lol


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Dec 8 2009, 07:05 PM~15917559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the power of the darkside haha


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2009, 07:05 PM~15917559
> *Heres Pics of the frame Larry, 3/16 front and 1/4 rear, moulded on the bottom, double wrap at the hump ,Full piece of 1/4 laid to the frame, and 3/16 laid into the mount areas.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

ron you missed the spot by the lift.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2009, 06:05 PM~15917559
> *Heres Pics of the frame Larry, 3/16 front and 1/4 rear, moulded on the bottom, double wrap at the hump ,Full piece of 1/4 laid to the frame, and 3/16 laid into the mount areas.
> 
> 
> ...


NO HATING HERE THAT FRAME LOOKS GOOD!!!!!! 

HEY RON HOW MUCH TO SWEEP MY GARAGE!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Santa's gonna want his sleigh wrapped when he comes to pick that up!


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

looks good :biggrin: why do u dbl wrap the hump for im a lil lost


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Dec 9 2009, 03:47 PM~15927842
> *looks good :biggrin: why do u dbl wrap the hump for im a lil lost
> *


we like thing's double.. dbl pump.. dbl cheese burgers.. dbl shots.. & dbl d's :0 :cheesy:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 9 2009, 04:30 PM~15928342
> *we like thing's double.. dbl pump.. dbl cheese burgers.. dbl shots.. :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: how bout the girls i like them dbl bubbles :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

looks like SHIT!






lol just playin, looks really proper man! top notch!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Dec 9 2009, 04:40 PM~15928420
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: how bout the girls i like them dbl bubbles  :biggrin:
> *


i fixed it player..


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

shit looks good. ttt b.m.h.!!! i've had my setup for almost a year now. i almost have my frame done . can hardly wait to hit that switch. it's been over two years since i had a lowrider


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

good looking frame !!! :thumbsup: 














and shop :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 9 2009, 04:30 PM~15928342
> *we like thing's double.. dbl pump.. dbl cheese burgers.. dbl shots.. & dbl d's :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Jorge is about earn himself a Phat X-mas bonus!!! lookin good out there..


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Dec 9 2009, 08:09 PM~15931950
> *Jorge is about earn himself a Phat X-mas bonus!!!  lookin good out there..
> *


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks real nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Dec 8 2009, 07:33 PM~15918659
> *looks good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up larry :wave: ....


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

bad ass frame!! :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Aww shit the blocks gonna be hott pretty soon.


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 10 2009, 09:52 AM~15936214
> *Whats up larry  :wave: ....
> *


not much ,just having a little something built (Again) :biggrin: ,


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!+Dec 10 2009, 10:51 AM~15936206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Larry I need them uppers, Lowers and steering asap.  I got stuff I can start with, but need to do some extras for another customer in a few weeks...Got that paint today also... get it painted next week
Here the axle done.

























And some finishing up for customers..


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 10 2009, 11:57 PM~15945162
> *Sup Jerry. I'll be down first of the week..LMK if ya need anything???? And how's the shrits comin
> Chipper. :0  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :yes:
> ...


jorge puttin in sum work... well more work than ron!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 11 2009, 01:39 AM~15945514
> *jorge puttin in sum work... well more work than ron!
> *


I doubt that.... I'ma workin fool. still here rite now...Just finished workin on the cars for New years. Ready with weeks to spare. Might have to break-M off this week-end just for fun


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 10 2009, 11:50 PM~15945564
> *I doubt that.... I'ma workin fool. still here rite now...Just finished workin on the cars for New years. Ready with weeks to spare. Might have to break-M off this week-end just for fun
> *


 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

oh snap isnt it like 1am there bro. gotta go sleep already.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 11 2009, 12:50 AM~15945564
> *I doubt that.... I'ma workin fool. still here rite now...Just finished workin on the cars for New years. Ready with weeks to spare. Might have to break-M off this week-end just for fun
> *


ahhh man nuttin for me to work on now :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for some bad ass work.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 11 2009, 08:39 AM~15946475
> *ahhh man nuttin for me to work on now  :biggrin:
> *


Don't trip, we can always break something...Stevie, I got a 1 way ticket still...LMK fool


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 10 2009, 11:50 PM~15945564
> *I doubt that.... I'ma workin fool. still here rite now...Just finished workin on the cars for New years. Ready with weeks to spare. Might have to break-M off this week-end just for fun
> *


What cars you taking?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 11 2009, 11:29 PM~15956256
> *Don't trip, we can always break something...Stevie, I got a 1 way ticket still...LMK fool
> *


when you want me to fly in thinking like 28th or so il holla at ya 2mora homie


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie+Dec 12 2009, 01:00 AM~15956488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds about rite....cool.cool :cheesy:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 9 2009, 02:05 AM~15917559
> *Heres Pics of the frame Larry, 3/16 front and 1/4 rear, moulded on the bottom, double wrap at the hump ,Full piece of 1/4 laid to the frame, and 3/16 laid into the mount areas.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work like always ron. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: It's gonna be hot larry good job.


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 13 2009, 04:39 PM~15969739
> *Nice work like always ron. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: It's gonna be hot larry good job.
> *


thx man :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Dec 14 2009, 12:48 AM~15970174
> *thx man  :thumbsup:
> *


Get at derek on the interior he's bad ass.








for this


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 13 2009, 05:51 PM~15970200
> *Get at derek on the interior he's bad ass.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn derek thats fucken clean ,ill swing by when i get to the interior stage of my car , gotta finish motor first :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 13 2009, 06:51 PM~15970200
> *Get at derek on the interior he's bad ass.
> 
> *


x2 he's a cool cat and you can tell they definitely have heart in what they do, just like Ron and his crew


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 13 2009, 04:51 PM~15970200
> *Get at derek on the interior he's bad ass.
> 
> 
> ...


that shits clean man but PLEASE make him put Pw's :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 14 2009, 05:37 AM~15973599
> *that shits clean man but PLEASE make him put Pw's  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man and i'll tell him.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 13 2009, 05:51 PM~15970200
> *Get at derek on the interior he's bad ass.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :wow: thats clean. must have been expensive.


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

Larry I need them uppers, Lowers and steering asap.  I got stuff I can start with, but need to do some extras for another customer in a few weeks...Got that paint today also... get it painted next week
Here the axle done.

























And some finishing up for customers..








[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2009, 07:05 PM~15917559
> *Heres Pics of the frame Larry, 3/16 front and 1/4 rear, moulded on the bottom, double wrap at the hump ,Full piece of 1/4 laid to the frame, and 3/16 laid into the mount areas.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good !!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 11 2009, 06:57 AM~15945162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is the only rear end that i've seen thats better then what ron can build!





















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 13 2009, 07:51 PM~15970200
> *Get at derek on the interior he's bad ass.
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT IS WORTH PAYING FOR


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

howzit BMH! looks like you guys are busy.


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 14 2009, 03:53 PM~15979629
> *This is the only rear end that i've seen thats better then what ron can build!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 14 2009, 03:53 PM~15979629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where do i stand in line for this ride? :cheesy: :0 :0 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 14 2009, 03:53 PM~15979629
> *This is the only rear end that i've seen thats better then what ron can build!
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped or are these the in house specials


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 14 2009, 09:54 PM~15983560
> *how much shipped or are these the in house specials
> *


send me a pair of those


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

t t t


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 13 2009, 05:51 PM~15970200
> *Get at derek on the interior he's bad ass.
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of car them seats came out of look pretty comfortable thanx


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 15 2009, 07:45 PM~15992363
> *send me a pair of those
> *


Shit ,One would be enuff for all of us .....give me 30 -40 seconds :0 :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 15 2009, 10:17 PM~15994845
> *Shit ,One would be enuff for all of us .....give me 30 -40 seconds :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 15 2009, 10:17 PM~15994845
> *Shit ,One would be enuff for all of us .....give me 30 -40 seconds :0  :biggrin:
> *


quickster :roflmao:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 15 2009, 10:17 PM~15994845
> *Shit ,One would be enuff for all of us .....give me 30 -40 seconds :0  :biggrin:
> *


shit give me 3 1/2 minutes maybe even 4 she ll be wanting to marry a brotha :werd:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Dec 16 2009, 01:45 PM~15999774
> *shit give me 3 1/2 minutes maybe even 4 she ll be wanting to marry a brotha  :werd:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

T T T


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

nice!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*HYDRAULIC'S</span></span>*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 21 2009, 12:13 PM~16047459
> *HYDRAULIC'S</span></span>
> *


*
super deals*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Christmas Eve update...

Uppers, reinforced ,extended, capped. 

















Lowers, reinforced, deep coil pocket, cadi ball joint conversion

















2 x 3 x .188 lower trailing arms









Frame just got painted , ready for the chrome which will be back on saturday
New General motors blue


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Here some better pics of the frame inside the shop 









































Merry Christmas Larry and Catherine...... I'm gonna have to find me a girl to get me a Christmas present like this..


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 24 2009, 05:18 PM~16081614
> *Here some better pics of the frame inside the shop
> 
> 
> ...


looking real nice i want 1


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 24 2009, 05:18 PM~16081614
> *Here some better pics of the frame inside the shop
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
:worship: looks good ron ,and yeah she does treat me right it was either the roller or a nice vet , ,been wit her ass since i was 13  thx homie , and merry xmas and a happy new yr to you and your family


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

your lucky homie! looks real good though. she made an awesome choice goin to the BMH crew. /merry Christmas to everybody!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 25 2009, 12:18 AM~16081614
> *Here some better pics of the frame inside the shop
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good ron and larry.









HAPPY HOLIDAY HOMIES


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 25 2009, 10:55 AM~16086929
> *Looking good ron and larry.
> 
> 
> ...


thx happy holidays to you and yours, damn id buy that for a dollor


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 24 2009, 05:18 PM~16081614
> *Here some better pics of the frame inside the shop
> 
> 
> ...


sup ron happy holidays


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL ROLLING CHASIS FROM BLACK MAGIC!!! KEEP ON HATING...THATS WHY THE BUSINESS YOU CHASE AWAY WITH YOUR TRASH TALK COMES STRAIGHT TO US!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Larry, heres some more pics you requested, should have it buttoned up on monday with feul and brake lines. What size cylinder we doing in the rear 14's or 16's??? lmk








And I will put those stub outs on and touch up the paint that you asked too











































Thanks again Larry, hope your holidays went well


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Need some pumps like these to go with that frame
















:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

had a chance to check out the frame in person and your not gunna be dissapointed homie shes cleaaan


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 7 2010, 11:26 PM~16222317
> *had a chance to check out the frame in person and your not gunna be dissapointed homie shes cleaaan
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 7 2010, 11:23 PM~16222278
> *Need some pumps like these to go with that frame
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0 pm the price for the double piston to the front reg to the rear , and ill go wit 16s on this one thx


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

That's some real nice looking pumps. What up ron howz LV doin? Must be cold there?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jan 8 2010, 06:12 AM~16223641
> *:wow:  :wow:  :0  :0  pm the price  for the double piston to the front  reg to the rear , and ill go wit 16s on this one thx
> *


!6's it is.... I did the brakelines today, I'll hang the rest of the front suspension tomorrow and it's a wrap !!!!!!! Get O.J to mount them *Zeniths*and drop it to the ground :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 8 2010, 09:40 PM~16231890
> *!6's it is.... I did the brakelines today, I'll hang the rest of the front suspension tomorrow and it's a wrap !!!!!!! Get O.J to mount them Zenithsand drop it to the ground :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks good man thx :wow:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:wow: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

LOOKS REAL NICE.. HOW LONG IS THE STEEL BRAIDED BRAKE LINE FROM THE FRAME TO THE REAR END ?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Jan 8 2010, 11:25 PM~16232385
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks homie Bear. Just doing what our customers want and giving them what they deserve :biggrin: Your car looked good on New years ,sorry I missed it...they cheatin on inches or what, I seen yo shit hit 90, and you was givin like 87 - 88 :wow:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Jan 8 2010, 11:53 PM~16232719
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats up benny :wave:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 8 2010, 05:23 AM~16222278
> *Need some pumps like these to go with that frame
> 
> 
> ...


these pumps look sick.. would look good in my car too :biggrin:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 8 2010, 01:23 AM~16222278
> *Need some pumps like these to go with that frame
> 
> 
> ...


i bet i know who's pumps these are...they look great..he'll be really happy


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 14 2009, 03:53 PM~15979629
> *This is the only rear end that i've seen thats better then what ron can build!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 7 2010, 11:23 PM~16222278
> *Need some pumps like these to go with that frame
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 8 2010, 09:40 PM~16231890
> *!6's it is.... I did the brakelines today, I'll hang the rest of the front suspension tomorrow and it's a wrap !!!!!!! Get O.J to mount them Zenithsand drop it to the ground :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good Ron


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 8 2010, 10:35 PM~16232505
> *Thanks homie Bear. Just doing what our customers want and giving them what they deserve :biggrin: Your car looked good on New years ,sorry I missed it...they cheatin on inches or what, I seen yo shit hit 90, and you was givin like 87 - 88 :wow:
> *


 :yes: you now they hate on THE DREAM TEAM but dont trip we got another DREAM TEAM 63 coming you know how we do it.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*...1-866-MAGIC-33...*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 13 2010, 06:53 PM~16281538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy ass Perm :cheesy: 

Heres some extra on your frame big homie. Let me know what ya think....This is gonna be sick Big Dogg :wow: 

























Even Pitbull approved :biggrin: 

























Just a sneak preview, i'll post more as the little Homie *Z.Felix *puts it down


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

thats the shit that homie gets down with the striping and leaf


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey Larry, the homie said for 250 more he'll do the candy blue leafing on the chrome (upper arms,the wishbone some on the axle and do The *Big "I"* on the belly)
Lmk holmes


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

hno:


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 13 2010, 09:07 PM~16284069
> *Crazy ass Perm :cheesy:
> 
> Heres some extra on your frame big homie. Let me know what ya think....This is gonna be sick Big Dogg :wow:
> ...



Fucker Looks Sick Ron I'm Working On Some Shit Can'tg Wait To PosT It Heres's Some Progress Though Tell Me What You Think   

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=499078&st=40


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER+Jan 13 2010, 10:17 PM~16284189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie, everybody here at the shop works hard, we all put it down as a team :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

that frame is lookin sick :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 13 2010, 09:37 PM~16284535
> *Whats up Mike, Be heading down this week-end if ya need somethin,,,LMK big Homie, and wish the fam a Happy New Years playa
> Thanks homie, everybody here at the shop works hard, we all put it down as a team :0  :biggrin:
> *


Man Thats's Cool You Got A Working Team There

I've Tryied To Hire People Here But It's Like Nobody Wants To Work These Days They Just Wanna Get Paid :angry: :angry: 

Keep Pumping Shit Out Cuz It Makes Me Wanna Pump Shit Out :biggrin:  
:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Jan 13 2010, 10:43 PM~16284637
> *Man Thats's Cool You Got A Working Team There
> 
> I've Tryied To Hire People Here But It's Like Nobody Wants To Work These Days They Just Wanna Get Paid  :angry:  :angry:
> ...


I call it Motivated by the Haterz :biggrin: I know theres no hate here ,just sayin it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 13 2010, 09:50 PM~16284751
> *I call it Motivated by the Haterz :biggrin: I know theres no hate here ,just sayin it :0  :biggrin:
> *


Well My Dad Has Been Pointing Out Shit On Cars Like 

"Kid Just Fucking Get It Done No Matter What Kinda Job You Do People Are Still Gonna Talk Shit It's A Overall Picture"

He Even Pointed Out A Couple Of Your Car And Said " See He Didn't Mold "Everything" Kid If Your A Good Welder Show Off Your Welds!!!! "


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Jan 13 2010, 11:10 PM~16285058
> *Well My Dad Has Been Pointing Out Shit On Cars Like
> 
> "Kid Just Fucking Get It Done No Matter What Kinda Job You Do People Are Still Gonna Talk Shit It's A Overall Picture"
> ...


Rite, moulding is more for the show cars ,I personally will leave them, but it's all preferrence of the customer....They pay the bills


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 13 2010, 10:15 PM~16285125
> *Rite, moulding is more for the show cars ,I personally will leave them, but it's all preferrence of the customer....They pay the bills
> *


Well I'm Learning To Do What The Customer Is Really Paying For And Knock It Out 
:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 13 2010, 09:07 PM~16284069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hows the rash she any better


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 13 2010, 11:21 PM~16285232
> *hows the rash she any better
> *


Naw, the bitch gotta go to the vet on friday,,,more dotor bills,,,does it ever end


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Jan 13 2010, 11:10 PM~16285058
> *Well My Dad Has Been Pointing Out Shit On Cars Like
> 
> "Kid Just Fucking Get It Done No Matter What Kinda Job You Do People Are Still Gonna Talk Shit It's A Overall Picture"
> ...


co-sighed........... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 13 2010, 06:53 PM~16281538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did u piston pump that tuble weed perm lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 13 2010, 10:07 PM~16284069
> *Crazy ass Perm :cheesy:
> 
> Heres some extra on your frame big homie. Let me know what ya think....This is gonna be sick Big Dogg :wow:
> ...



haha...damn dog looks like he is looking at the camera with his right eye, but he got his left on something too...lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 14 2010, 04:07 AM~16284069
> *Crazy ass Perm :cheesy:
> 
> Heres some extra on your frame big homie. Let me know what ya think....This is gonna be sick Big Dogg :wow:
> ...


damn ron it's really looking good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 13 2010, 09:07 PM~16284069
> *Crazy ass Perm :cheesy:
> 
> Heres some extra on your frame big homie. Let me know what ya think....This is gonna be sick Big Dogg :wow:
> ...


 :0 ohhhh shit :wow: came out good ron , and it aint gonna be no show car ,but a clean ass street car i gotta hop mines :biggrin: thx to you and the family from mine  shit gonna name the car(FamIly affaIr) :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 13 2010, 11:58 PM~16286370
> *did u piston pump that tuble weed perm  lol
> *


 :0 .. naw that's the power of the dark side.. :cheesy:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

lookin very nice guys. Larry,what kind of setup you got planned for it?


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 14 2010, 03:56 PM~16291993
> *lookin very nice guys. Larry,what kind of setup you got planned for it?
> *


some of them blue and chrome pumps a couple pages back , prouble double pistion ,reg to the rear, three squares one to the front two to the rear, 12 to 14 batteries let me know if you no ware to get the good ones :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
SICK!!!


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

"THAT FRAME IS JUST SICK"


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jan 14 2010, 06:34 PM~16292369
> *some of them blue  and chrome pumps a couple pages back ,  prouble double pistion ,reg to the rear, three squares one to the front two to the rear, 12 to 14 batteries let me know if you  no ware to get the good ones :biggrin:
> *


I vote for 14. Nothing looks better then a trunk full of power when you open it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Jan 13 2010, 11:32 PM~16286129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont ya know hyna runs the shop she was multi taskin checking out the finish on the frame and keepin an eye on jorge in the back lol:biggrin:


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 13 2009, 05:51 PM~15970200
> *Get at derek on the interior he's bad ass.
> 
> 
> ...



good work in the interior.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looking fuckin solid!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Frame we just finished.getting painted tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 20 2010, 06:40 PM~16356043
> *Frame we just finished.getting painted tonight. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 20 2010, 07:40 PM~16356043
> *Frame we just finished.getting painted tonight. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good. are those motor mounts for a chevy or the olds motor?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 21 2010, 01:40 AM~16356043
> *Frame we just finished.getting painted tonight. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

siiiiiiiiiiiiik! looks like a caprice frame.


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

T T T 4 B M H !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#1 :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssup gooofusus


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

any new pics? :wave:


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 24 2009, 07:18 PM~16081614
> *Here some better pics of the frame inside the shop
> 
> 
> ...


what car is that blue color come from?? paint code? name? etc..


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

looking good!!! hit me up when you get to the interior part of the build :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jan 26 2010, 04:33 PM~16419399
> *looking good!!! hit me up when you get to the interior part of the build :biggrin:
> *


cool


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jan 26 2010, 03:19 PM~16418680
> *what car is that blue color come from?? paint code? name? etc..
> *


its arrival blue (wa815k) what up fam :wave:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 24 2009, 06:18 PM~16081614
> *Here some better pics of the frame inside the shop
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

frame came out awesome


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jan 26 2010, 07:55 PM~16420404
> *its arrival blue (wa815k) what up fam :wave:
> *


what it do fam...frame looking sick!


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jan 26 2010, 07:24 PM~16421662
> *what it do fam...frame looking sick!
> *


thx homie  ron does some badass work cant wait to get on the road to pick it up


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M+Jan 13 2010, 07:53 PM~16281538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn M, I didn't know this was your frame. It looks good :thumbsup:.


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jan 26 2010, 06:34 PM~16421866
> *thx homie   ron does some badass  work cant wait to get on the road to pick it up
> *



I say its one of the biggest compliments when you have someone from across country having you do something for them!! Thanks again Larry for your business!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jan 27 2010, 05:37 PM~16432414
> *I say its one of the biggest compliments when you have someone from across country having you do something for them!! Thanks again Larry for your business!!  :biggrin:
> *


thx jess and thank ronald :roflmao: for nocking it out so quick and not just talking about it  my buisness stays there now i gotta work on the juice so i or catherine will be getting hold of you  for the hydros thx :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jan 27 2010, 05:34 PM~16432372
> *Damn M, I didn't know this was your frame.  It looks good :thumbsup:.
> *


that's not mine homie.. that is a customers frame.. but ill post pic's of mine soon :cheesy:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 27 2010, 08:44 PM~16433177
> *that's not mine homie.. that is a customers frame.. but ill post pic's of mine soon :cheesy:
> *


ah, my bad. I remembered you were talking about redoing yours. Either way that frame is nice.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 27 2010, 06:44 PM~16433177
> *that's not mine homie.. that is a customers frame.. but ill post pic's of mine soon :cheesy:
> *


i call bullshit haha just kiddin perm :rofl:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 27 2010, 11:15 PM~16435957
> *i call bullshit haha just kiddin perm :rofl:
> *


Naw Lil Felix, He is on the board next to get in....And thanxs for hooking up the stripping on this homie's frame


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jan 27 2010, 05:13 PM~16432800
> *thx jess and thank ronald :roflmao:  for nocking it out so quick and not just talking about it  my buisness stays there  now i gotta work on the juice  so i  or catherine will be getting hold of you   for the hydros thx :thumbsup:
> *



I got you when your ready!!! :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 27 2010, 07:44 PM~16433177
> *that's not mine homie.. that is a customers frame.. but ill post pic's of mine soon :cheesy:
> *


please been waiting for the next return.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jan 29 2010, 03:15 PM~16453386
> *please been waiting for the next return.
> *


soon :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Big Larry, Heres the complete assy. I do have to mount the tire which I should have on wednesday ,so we can get it to the ground


















I put some compressed 4.5 ton coils, cuz I know you gonna swing this ,mang

And what size hoses????? You still gonna do double, you may be single???? LMK


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 1 2010, 10:32 PM~16483585
> *Big Larry, Heres the complete assy. I do have to mount the tire which I should have on wednesday ,so we can get it to the ground
> 
> 
> ...


This shit is sick!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 1 2010, 09:32 PM~16483585
> *Big Larry, Heres the complete assy. I do have to mount the tire which I should have on wednesday ,so we can get it to the ground
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNNN SHIT LOOKS SWEET :0 :0 THINKING #6 SINGLE 12 BATTS OR THE DOUBLE PISTON WIT #8S DAMN CANT MAKE UP MY MIND  LETS GET YOUR OPINION :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 1 2010, 11:32 PM~16483585
> *Big Larry, Heres the complete assy. I do have to mount the tire which I should have on wednesday ,so we can get it to the ground
> 
> 
> ...


looking damn good ron :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 9 2009, 06:30 PM~15928342
> *we like thing's double.. dbl pump.. dbl cheese burgers.. dbl shots.. & dbl d's :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 1 2010, 09:32 PM~16483585
> *Big Larry, Heres the complete assy. I do have to mount the tire which I should have on wednesday ,so we can get it to the ground
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

:wave: ready for them completed pic homie :drama: :drama:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Oh shit, I bet you thought I'd fogotten bout ya !!!!!!!

How fuckin preddie she look's :wow: 









O.G zenith K.O's :0 









Just mounted with new shoes :biggrin: 

















All new rotors,hardware,brakes and nylon coated Stainless braided lines  

















Sorry about the delayed post of pics Larry...Tryin to get these specials out that everybody was askin for...... I'll get it on the ground in a day or so big homie...Tell Katherine I said Hi :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 8 2010, 11:41 PM~16556294
> *Oh shit, I bet you thought I'd fogotten bout ya !!!!!!!
> 
> How fuckin preddie she look's :wow:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: thx homie it looks good ,hopefully we can get her here real soon :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 8 2010, 11:41 PM~16556294
> *Oh shit, I bet you thought I'd fogotten bout ya !!!!!!!
> 
> How fuckin preddie she look's :wow:
> ...


what spindels did u use


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 1 2010, 10:32 PM~16483585
> *Big Larry, Heres the complete assy. I do have to mount the tire which I should have on wednesday ,so we can get it to the ground
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: .... :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sweet ass frame :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Chasis lookin real nice.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt for a bad assss build


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 21 2010, 09:09 PM~16683108
> *ttt for a bad assss build
> *


what up stevie it was cool meeting you and the family , 
oh yeah did you enjoy the calf fries 
:roflmao:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Feb 22 2010, 07:39 AM~16686771
> *what up stevie  it was cool meeting you and the family ,
> oh yeah  did you enjoy  the calf fries
> :roflmao:
> *


haha yeah it was a fun weekend the cow balls were ok i wanted to let you try them 1st hahaha you gunna go to phoenix dude


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

wat up stevie!


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 22 2010, 10:35 PM~16695835
> *haha yeah it was a fun weekend the cow balls were ok i wanted to let you try them 1st hahaha you gunna go to phoenix dude
> *


ill find out today


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Feb 22 2010, 11:12 PM~16696374-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il gert ya tthat vid today finaly got interwebs again lol


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

This is completely off topic, but I had to put this out there!! We here at Black Magic take complete pride in the fact that we continue to make our customers family!!! 

We recieved a wonderful gift in the mail for our soon to be newest member of the Black Magic Family! We would like to thank Catherine and Larry from the bottom of our heart, we are truely blessed to have you guys in our lives!!! By the way you shouldn't have!!! xoxoxo


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 26 2010, 12:52 PM~16734267
> *This is completely off topic, but I had to put this out there!! We here at Black Magic take complete pride in the fact that we continue to make our customers family!!!
> 
> We recieved a wonderful gift in the mail for our soon to be newest member of the Black Magic Family! We would like to thank Catherine and Larry from the bottom of our heart, we are truely blessed to have you guys in our lives!!! By the way you shouldn't have!!! xoxoxo
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 26 2010, 12:52 PM~16734267
> *This is completely off topic, but I had to put this out there!! We here at Black Magic take complete pride in the fact that we continue to make our customers family!!!
> 
> We recieved a wonderful gift in the mail for our soon to be newest member of the Black Magic Family! We would like to thank Catherine and Larry from the bottom of our heart, we are truely blessed to have you guys in our lives!!! By the way you shouldn't have!!! xoxoxo
> ...


that's baby magic :biggrin:


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

them 3d ultrasounds are kinda creepy. but congrats


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 26 2010, 11:52 AM~16734267
> *This is completely off topic, but I had to put this out there!! We here at Black Magic take complete pride in the fact that we continue to make our customers family!!!
> 
> We recieved a wonderful gift in the mail for our soon to be newest member of the Black Magic Family! We would like to thank Catherine and Larry from the bottom of our heart, we are truely blessed to have you guys in our lives!!! By the way you shouldn't have!!! xoxoxo
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 26 2010, 12:52 PM~16734267
> *This is completely off topic, but I had to put this out there!! We here at Black Magic take complete pride in the fact that we continue to make our customers family!!!
> 
> We recieved a wonderful gift in the mail for our soon to be newest member of the Black Magic Family! We would like to thank Catherine and Larry from the bottom of our heart, we are truely blessed to have you guys in our lives!!! By the way you shouldn't have!!! xoxoxo
> ...


congrats to you guys. :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 26 2010, 12:52 PM~16734267
> *This is completely off topic, but I had to put this out there!! We here at Black Magic take complete pride in the fact that we continue to make our customers family!!!
> 
> We recieved a wonderful gift in the mail for our soon to be newest member of the Black Magic Family! We would like to thank Catherine and Larry from the bottom of our heart, we are truely blessed to have you guys in our lives!!! By the way you shouldn't have!!! xoxoxo
> ...


 :wave: Your welcome! and once again congratulations(by the way we wanted to :thumbsup: )


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 26 2010, 12:52 PM~16734267
> *This is completely off topic, but I had to put this out there!! We here at Black Magic take complete pride in the fact that we continue to make our customers family!!!
> 
> We recieved a wonderful gift in the mail for our soon to be newest member of the Black Magic Family! We would like to thank Catherine and Larry from the bottom of our heart, we are truely blessed to have you guys in our lives!!! By the way you shouldn't have!!! xoxoxo
> ...


congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]


Ron how much for this rear ends !!!! ????? :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## tatersalad (Jul 29, 2008)

yeah ill take one as well


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


Ron how much for this rear ends !!!! ????? :yes: :yes: :yes:
[/quote]
:wow: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> Ron how much for this rear ends !!!! ????? :yes: :yes: :yes:


:wow: :boink: :boink: :boink:
[/quote]
and does it come in chrome :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 20 2010, 08:00 PM~16948304
> *:wow:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


and does it come in chrome :biggrin:
[/quote
or how bout in G STRING :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 86hydroblazer (Sep 3, 2009)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


Ron how much for this rear ends !!!! ????? :yes: :yes: :yes:
[/quote]


ill take care of tha rear end :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Apr 6 2010, 09:20 PM~17117609
> *
> *


Got some pics coming this week Larry, you gonna be proud....How's dat thingy doing..(NO ****) :0 

I'll keep you informed


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 7 2010, 09:13 PM~17129497
> *Got some pics coming this week Larry, you gonna be proud....How's dat thingy doing..(NO ****) :0
> 
> I'll keep you informed
> *


its all good :biggrin: and looking good again to, let me know about that cross? thx


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Apr 10 2010, 09:43 AM~17152039
> *its all good    :biggrin:  and    looking good again  to,  let me know about that cross? thx
> *


:ugh:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 10 2010, 05:39 PM~17154319
> *:ugh:
> *


whats sup dog :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Apr 10 2010, 06:21 PM~17154575
> *whats sup dog :wave:
> *


Chillin homie...here in michigan.ol fduitcake jermain misses me..lol


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 11 2010, 09:35 AM~17159088
> *Chillin homie...here in michigan.ol fduitcake jermain misses me..lol
> *


he hasent been the same


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 11 2010, 09:35 AM~17159088
> *Chillin homie...here in michigan.ol fduitcake jermain misses me..lol
> *


 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

you must be really bored.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Apr 12 2010, 10:28 AM~17168303
> *he hasent been the same
> *


I'm his only black friend


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2010, 06:33 PM~17183480
> *I'm his only black friend
> *


 :roflmao: :wow: are you serious your black :wow: tought you was cuban  just fucking wit you :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2010, 06:33 PM~17183480
> *I'm his only black friend
> *


 :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :ninja:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 1 2010, 10:32 PM~16483585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is looking very nice! Im at work and dont have time to look through the whole topic so i might have missed it... i was wondering what body is going on it?


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 21 2010, 02:13 PM~17260874
> *This is looking very nice! Im at work and dont have time to look through the whole topic so i might have missed it... i was wondering what body is going on it?
> *


my blue 64


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Apr 21 2010, 03:14 PM~17261462
> *my blue 64
> 
> 
> ...


its gunna be such a nice car when its done fuck im jealous :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

no be jealous just buy one already.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

heres a lil sneak peak of my candy frame that im putin together by myself. its a BMH equipt chrome suspension. 
























trying my best. :biggrin: hope you guys like it for now i will update pics as i get further.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Apr 21 2010, 04:14 PM~17261462
> *my blue 64
> 
> 
> ...


Cant go wrong with that! :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 22 2010, 06:38 AM~17268661
> *Cant go wrong with that!  :biggrin:
> *


thx :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Apr 22 2010, 08:56 AM~17269654
> *thx :thumbsup:
> *


Sorry bro I posted in the wrong topic I dont, mean, to cramp, ur topic


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 22 2010, 11:39 AM~17271006
> *Sorry bro I posted in the wrong topic  I dont, mean,  to cramp, ur topic
> *


no prob


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 22 2010, 01:39 PM~17271006
> *Sorry bro I posted in the wrong topic  I dont, mean,  to cramp, ur topic
> *


Just cut and paste it where you wanted it. I've done the same thing before.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 22 2010, 12:24 AM~17267751
> *no be jealous just buy one already.
> *


ive got 1 its just not quite as nice as that 1 yet lol :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 22 2010, 12:26 AM~17267757
> *heres a lil sneak peak of my candy frame that im putin together by myself. its a BMH equipt chrome suspension.
> 
> 
> ...


frames looking good dude shame your a chipper :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 22 2010, 04:29 PM~17273826
> *frames looking good dude shame your a chipper  :biggrin:
> *


a big fat chipper. yo, you remember the pics u sent me for the rear set up suspension? im doin it next week n i show u pics in the makin. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 22 2010, 12:26 AM~17267757
> *heres a lil sneak peak of my candy frame that im putin together by myself. its a BMH equipt chrome suspension.
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks bro


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Big larry's part 2 . I've been alittle back-up on get new pics up, we'll have more in the next few days

















Engine stripped and cleaned, get ready for paint and accessoeries









I'll uplaod the painted motor and belly pics when I get in the shop tomorrow


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

heres the motor and trans

























Put in the frame

















boby under coat /paint match 

















body back on frame, and gettin ready for the custom Blue set-up

























I'll post the rack and set-up tomorrow


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 4 2010, 08:56 PM~17393376
> *heres the motor and trans
> 
> 
> ...


ohh shitttttt :0 :wow:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Just wait my ninja, til ya see the set-up we doin.....Hey I'll call ya tomorrow and run some stuf by ya


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> Just wait my ninja, til ya see the set-up we doin.....Hey I'll call ya tomorrow and run some stuf by ya
> :thumbsup:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 4 2010, 08:56 PM~17393376
> *heres the motor and trans
> 
> 
> ...



:0 damn


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

oh thats what you was doin when i called u. i still haven't got my phone call back yet.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 4 2010, 11:37 PM~17394892
> *oh thats what you was doin when i called u. i still haven't got my phone call back yet.
> *


Cuz you a chipper like Caleb....


Larry you sneak peek








01 Marzocchi from the stash..... :wow: 

























I got this pump up for the highest bidder,,,,,that the games begin :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam this cars gunna be sick as a sick thing


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 4 2010, 11:54 PM~17395148
> *dam this cars gunna be sick as a sick thing
> *


yes sir... You gonna come work with this summer lad :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Can I come and work in october. I can clean the shop. 
Nah but that set up is gonna look reall y clean. Nice job ron.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 4 2010, 11:20 PM~17395447
> *yes sir... You gonna come work with this summer lad :biggrin:
> *


just holla dawg you know im there :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

started on the rack and got some more paint
















doing 3 in the corner and 4 in the well









get some more pics when I get back from L.A


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

oh snap, are you sure you wanna swang this one?


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 3 2010, 09:36 PM~17381915
> *Big larry's part 2 . I've been alittle back-up on get new pics up, we'll have more in the next few days
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 5 2010, 08:08 PM~17404296
> *started on the rack and got some more paint
> 
> 
> ...


fuk this car is gunna be sweet feel free to drop it at mine il make sure larry gets it ok lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Sup steve u chipper. Yo ron I called the cell no answer. Shootz brah.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 3 2010, 09:36 PM~17381915
> *Big larry's part 2 . I've been alittle back-up on get new pics up, we'll have more in the next few days
> 
> 
> ...


*Is that a 327 with camel hump heads ...*


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 5 2010, 09:47 PM~17405561
> *Sup steve u chipper. Yo ron I called the cell no answer. Shootz brah.
> *


sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 5 2010, 08:08 PM~17404296
> *started on the rack and got some more paint
> 
> 
> ...



looking good ron


----------



## drunk monkey (Jan 23, 2007)

pix


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 5 2010, 08:18 PM~17404404
> *oh snap, are you sure you wanna swang this one?
> *


maybe a couple times :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 5 2010, 09:53 PM~17405634
> *Is that a 327 with camel hump heads ...
> *


i was told the sameshit


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 5 2010, 08:08 PM~17404296
> *started on the rack and got some more paint
> 
> 
> ...


damn looks good homie :thumbsup: ron can you wire the 10 to the nose thx


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 4 2010, 11:44 PM~17395005
> *Cuz you a chipper like Caleb....
> Larry you sneak peek
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 5 2010, 09:08 PM~17404296
> *started on the rack and got some more paint
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 4 2010, 11:56 PM~17393376
> *heres the motor and trans
> 
> 
> ...


ron u should chang ur name to blackmagic customs! :0 work looking good didnt kno u paint too!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redline_@May 8 2010, 11:35 AM~17428159
> *ron u should chang ur name to blackmagic customs! :0 work looking good didnt kno u paint too!
> *


black magic is the equipment line nsane motorsports is there fab/instal/paint shop :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 8 2010, 11:37 AM~17428170
> *black magic is the equipment line nsane motorsports is there fab/instal/paint shop :biggrin:
> *


i hear they do good work :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 8 2010, 03:09 PM~17428998
> *i hear they do good work :biggrin:
> *


oooooooh you didnt knoooooooooow! you're ass bettah caaaaaaaalll sumboooooooody! :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Nice work ron,looking good larry. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Ron heres a 63 we are doing.Gonna have all BMH in the trunk. :thumbsup: 

Getting closer.




































Bodys ready too go next. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 8 2010, 03:09 PM~17428998
> *i hear they do good work :biggrin:
> *


yeah there not bad :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 8 2010, 05:54 PM~17429830
> *Ron heres a 63 we are doing.Gonna have all BMH in the trunk. :thumbsup:
> 
> Getting closer.
> ...


dam did you boys get a new shop or is that your body shop


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 8 2010, 05:54 PM~17429830
> *Ron heres a 63 we are doing.Gonna have all BMH in the trunk. :thumbsup:
> 
> Getting closer.
> ...


damn is that ur new ride? what bout the town?


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 8 2010, 05:38 PM~17429746
> *Nice work ron,looking good larry. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thx man


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 8 2010, 03:27 PM~17429090
> *oooooooh you didnt knoooooooooow! you're ass bettah caaaaaaaalll sumboooooooody! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 9 2010, 06:17 AM~17432302
> *dam did you boys get a new shop or is that your body shop
> *


Body shop. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 9 2010, 06:32 AM~17432381
> *damn is that ur new ride? what bout the town?
> *


No it's a members ride we are doing.And my towncar is in the streets of LA.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 9 2010, 10:04 AM~17434133
> *Body shop. :biggrin:
> *


i was like dam ballers :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 9 2010, 10:09 PM~17435994
> *i was like dam ballers  :biggrin:
> *


Ha Ha i wish that was our shop. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+May 8 2010, 06:54 PM~17429830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had a big shop?????? But 5500sq ft is good fo me :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 10 2010, 08:19 PM~17448700
> *I was checkin it out in your topic...Lookin good
> I wish I had a big shop?????? But 5500sq ft is good fo me :biggrin:
> 
> ...


DAMN RON WHO DAT :biggrin: , i was just gonna call on that


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 11 2010, 03:19 AM~17448700
> *I was checkin it out in your topic...Lookin good
> I wish I had a big shop?????? But 5500sq ft is good fo me :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 10 2010, 08:19 PM~17448700
> *I was checkin it out in your topic...Lookin good
> I wish I had a big shop?????? But 5500sq ft is good fo me :biggrin:
> 
> ...


thats gunna be clean as a whistle i already spoke to larry and he saiz its cool to drop it off to me when its done and im gunna "test drive" it all summer n give it back to him come winter time :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

:biggrin: LOOKS GREAT KEEP !T UP.


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

lookin good ron :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

looks awesome ron, howz my stuff comin along? no forget i need that diagram for the 12 batt 3 pump


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/B...rrysrack002.jpg[/img]
























[/quote]
:wow: :wow:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 8 2010, 05:54 PM~17429830
> *Ron heres a 63 we are doing.Gonna have all BMH in the trunk. :thumbsup:
> 
> Getting closer.
> ...


looking good derek
:thumbsup:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2009, 08:05 PM~15917559
> *Heres Pics of the frame Larry, 3/16 front and 1/4 rear, moulded on the bottom, double wrap at the hump ,Full piece of 1/4 laid to the frame, and 3/16 laid into the mount areas.
> 
> 
> ...




nice!


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 10 2010, 08:19 PM~17448700
> *I was checkin it out in your topic...Lookin good
> I wish I had a big shop?????? But 5500sq ft is good fo me :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Looking badass Ron and Larry.


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 19 2010, 05:22 PM~17543910
> *Looking badass Ron and Larry.
> *


thx


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 19 2010, 06:25 PM~17543940
> *thx
> *


here 's few more. gonna get the set-up in monday or tuesday


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

O.j's lincoln


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

2 cars lowrider mag status. Looks meeeeeean!


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 21 2010, 07:09 PM~17566169
> *here 's few more. gonna get the set-up in monday or tuesday
> 
> 
> ...


ohh shit :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 21 2010, 10:12 PM~17566192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 what it do?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I see u govnah!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

alrite bruv :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redline_@May 21 2010, 08:27 PM~17566936
> *:0 what it do?
> *


we all know oj's a chipper and he dont let the balls touch :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redline_@May 21 2010, 09:27 PM~17566936
> *:0 what it do?
> *


Tell 'em O.Jizzle......It's a chipper :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

damit boy.. that impala lookin good...


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 22 2010, 08:10 PM~17572384
> *Tell 'em O.Jizzle......It's a chipper :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## AR 84 CADDY (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 21 2010, 07:09 PM~17566169
> *here 's few more. gonna get the set-up in monday or tuesday
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 21 2010, 08:09 PM~17566169
> *here 's few more. gonna get the set-up in monday or tuesday
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

goddamn larry :0 

you killin everyone with this one

thats how you shut mofos up right there!!!!!!

doin shit right :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 9 2010, 12:37 AM~17734871
> *goddamn larry :0
> 
> you killin everyone with this one
> ...


thx homie ron and his team doing it up cant wait to drive it only drove it like two three times in this little town


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Some more updates, we hustlin to get it.... :0 done



















Check out the new hauler ,think it will pull the 3 car with all these hoppers








:0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Larry heres the rad and fan combo


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 9 2010, 09:15 PM~17739518
> *thx homie ron and his team doing it up  cant wait to drive it only drove it like two three times in this little town
> *


Hell ya BMH killing all the other Hydro pumps out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 12 2010, 04:55 PM~17769539
> *Larry heres the rad and fan combo
> 
> 
> ...


man thats fucken sick :wow: , thx homie hopefully you make it to tulsa this yr :thumbsup: forcast saying its gonna be upper 80s but you know they full of shit :biggrin:


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking mighty mighty good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Jun 12 2010, 05:54 PM~17769534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you try pulling with that truck and it too will be a blackmagic ride on the bumper lol


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 12 2010, 04:54 PM~17769534
> *Some more updates, we hustlin to get it.... :0  done
> 
> 
> ...


i knew ron was a closet paisa :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

We just put a duromax in it....LOL

Here's some more pics of Larrys hardlines done


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looks clean as always


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 13 2010, 12:44 AM~17772053
> *looks clean as always
> *


Not bad for beginners rite :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 13 2010, 12:45 AM~17772060
> *Not bad for beginners rite :biggrin:
> *


of course you gotta start some where..i remember that donkey and ride along cart you hooked up back in the day lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 13 2010, 12:52 AM~17772114
> *of course you gotta start some where..i remember that donkey and ride along cart you hooked up back in the day lol
> *


Not me you corn ball, 1 of my guys was learning today how to culculate the bends.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> We just put a duromax in it....LOL
> 
> Here's some more pics of Larrys hardlines done
> 
> ...


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking good larry, BMH setting standards and going above and beyond


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> > We just put a duromax in it....LOL
> >
> > Here's some more pics of Larrys hardlines done
> >
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> > We just put a duromax in it....LOL
> >
> > Here's some more pics of Larrys hardlines done
> >
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 13 2010, 04:55 AM~17771377
> *man thats fucken sick :wow: , thx homie hopefully you make it to tulsa this yr  :thumbsup: forcast saying its gonna be upper 80s but you know they full of shit :biggrin:
> *


You mean no 110 this year?Thank fuckin god. :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 13 2010, 05:42 PM~17776159
> *You mean no 110 this year?Thank fuckin god. :biggrin:
> *


posible showers tho but fuck it :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 14 2010, 01:50 AM~17776646
> *posible showers tho but fuck it  :biggrin:
> *


Good thats better then being hot. :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 13 2010, 08:37 PM~17777555
> *Good thats better then being hot. :biggrin:
> *


hot wit no fucken water :angry: ill be prepared got 15 cases :biggrin: i wonder how this hopps gonna be havent heard any one realy saying shit like last time


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 14 2010, 04:10 AM~17778000
> *hot wit no fucken water  :angry:  ill be prepared  got 15 cases :biggrin: i wonder how this hopps gonna be havent heard any one realy saying shit like last time
> *


You should take it with that cutty we aren't bringing nothing this year,just coming to have a good time.


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 13 2010, 04:06 PM~17775641
> *Shit this is a basic set-up for us..LOL  :biggrin:  homie hook up G
> *


looks like i may still have room for some beats


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 13 2010, 01:25 AM~17772338
> *Not me you corn ball, 1 of my guys was learning today how to culculate the bends.... :biggrin:
> *


you need to be posting pics of said learning lol


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 13 2010, 09:12 PM~17778019
> *You should take it with that cutty we aren't bringing nothing this year,just coming to have a good time.
> *


cool, yeah black magic cutty smashing  thats what its all about having agood time :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 14 2010, 02:49 PM~17780854
> *cool, yeah black magic cutty smashing   thats what its all about having agood time :thumbsup:
> *


Everything ron builds smashes. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 14 2010, 11:21 AM~17782073
> *Everything ron builds smashes. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 14 2010, 12:17 PM~17783067
> *:thumbsup:
> *


whats the 64 gonna dooo?????? :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 14 2010, 07:24 PM~17786230
> *whats the 64  gonna dooo?????? :0  :thumbsup:
> *


if it bumpers 60 ish :wow: :biggrin: but you only wanted 50 or so  

m heres a sneak peek









Got totrim off the center of the 'X" to give good clearence for the driveline

don't wanna sratch the chrome :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 14 2010, 09:15 PM~17787566
> *if it bumpers 60 ish :wow:  :biggrin:  but you only wanted 50 or so
> 
> m heres a sneak peek
> ...



you making different slips?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 14 2010, 10:39 PM~17788910
> *you making different slips?
> *


implala's dont need springs unless you use 2 :biggrin: cuz they got carrier bearings


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 14 2010, 10:42 PM~17788987
> *implala's dont need springs unless you use 2  :biggrin:  cuz they got carrier bearings
> *


oh okay..i was thinking u were selling different ones


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

ttt beautiful


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 14 2010, 08:15 PM~17787566
> *if it bumpers 60 ish :wow:  :biggrin:  but you only wanted 50 or so
> 
> m heres a sneak peek
> ...


holly shit she looks good ,oh system basic 4 6x9s ,4 tens and the kickpanels ,thx homie never imagined it like that ,


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 15 2010, 01:39 PM~17794065
> *holly shit  she looks good ,oh system basic 4 6x9s ,4 tens  and the kickpanels  ,thx homie never imagined it like that ,
> *


K I'll put it together. and get a quote, What knid of head unit???alpine ,what amps you thinking of


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 15 2010, 09:03 PM~17797008
> *K I'll put it together. and get a quote, What knid of head unit???alpine ,what amps you thinking of
> *


 :wow: 1 stop shop! :thumbsup: now all thats left is interior dept.


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jun 15 2010, 09:54 PM~17798540
> *:wow: 1 stop shop! :thumbsup: now all thats left is interior dept.
> *


dont trip got that wrapped up tooo


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

not comin to me larry


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 15 2010, 06:03 PM~17797008
> *K I'll put it together. and get a quote, What knid of head unit???alpine ,what amps you thinking of
> *


well theres a chevy shop that has the factory looking one that will fit in ware og one went the i can use a ipod on ,but not sure how those are ,ill get back to you wit that


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jun 16 2010, 12:43 AM~17801250
> *not comin to me larry
> 
> 
> ...


loooks good derek didnt you used to have on the 63 like the brownish wit the og inserts they kinda looked like small checkers ,i like that im gonna go wit light gray some ostrich inserts if i dont get them og type inserts or if you got another suggestion on color my ears are open i seen to many white interiors ,iwanna be alittle different


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 16 2010, 03:29 AM~17801153
> *dont trip got that wrapped up tooo
> *


that dont surprise me!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 16 2010, 05:35 AM~17801888
> *well theres a chevy shop that has the factory looking one  that will fit in  ware og one went  the i can use a ipod on  ,but not sure how those are ,ill get back to you wit that
> *


I looked at those same head units, but I've been told they are shit. Great idea, but shitty quality


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 14 2010, 09:39 PM~17788910
> *you making different slips?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Any word yet big M. Kool.


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 16 2010, 08:39 AM~17802985
> *I looked at those same head units, but I've been told they are shit. Great idea, but shitty quality
> *


ok ill stay away from them then thx


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 15 2010, 07:03 PM~17797008
> *K I'll put it together. and get a quote, What knid of head unit???alpine ,what amps you thinking of
> *


gotta run a pansonic head unit that has a sub control RCA output. Or run a DVD in dash unit with a camera hook up so he can watch himself while hopping the car.

Audiobahn has some nice chrome amplifiers and woofers.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 17 2010, 12:20 AM~17810206
> *gotta run a pansonic head unit that has a sub control RCA output. Or run a DVD in dash unit with a camera hook up so he can watch himself while hopping the car.
> 
> Audiobahn has some nice chrome amplifiers and woofers.
> *


i thought audiobahn went out of business?correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 16 2010, 11:43 AM~17801899
> *loooks good derek didnt you used to have on the 63 like the brownish wit the og inserts they kinda looked like small checkers ,i like that im gonna go wit light gray some ostrich inserts if i dont get  them og type inserts or if you got another suggestion on color my ears are open i seen to many white interiors ,iwanna be alittle different
> *


Man i hope you don't ruin it with ostrich,use the og type.Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 17 2010, 07:55 AM~17813635
> *Man i hope you don't ruin it with ostrich,use the og type.Just my 2 cents.
> *


how about gator :biggrin: ill stay mostley og if i find the right color sceam


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jun 17 2010, 08:18 AM~17813395
> *i thought audiobahn went out of business?correct me if im wrong.
> *


you can still pick up their products...they are still around to be found lol...i liked some of their flame designed amps


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 17 2010, 12:05 PM~17814212
> *how about gator :biggrin: ill stay mostley og if i find the right color sceam
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 23 2010, 01:19 AM~17863569
> *you can still pick up their products...they are still around to be found lol...i liked some of their flame designed amps
> 
> 
> ...


damn them badass you gonna donate then to the cause (kingfish custom amps) look real good on a plexie glass board standing next to the completed black majic 64 :biggrin: just fucking wit you homie


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

OH Damn HOMIE this ride is off the chain looking real good!!!


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

any more updates ?


----------



## AR 84 CADDY (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 14 2010, 08:15 PM~17787566
> *if it bumpers 60 ish :wow:  :biggrin:  but you only wanted 50 or so
> 
> m heres a sneak peek
> ...


 :0 :0 dam looking good larry


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:0


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup larry :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 28 2010, 12:06 AM~18161040
> *sup larry  :biggrin:
> *


not much just waiting for the 64 ,its all most done i hear  you going to dallas on the 8th?i hear there calling out all cuttys :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

You coming to STL?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

And the most patient homie of all....This is for you Big Larry...








I changed out the wishbone, for this one...what ya think Playa  









fresh paint and chrome :wow: 

















You can see why we had to do the chrome mini starter









external trans cooler and hardlined









we just shot all the old brakets too make for a cleaner look









Look even O.J was helpin

Heres the front clip complete,Engine running and brakes finished up,painted engine bay and under hood with chrome to accent it  

























oh yea and look ,your digital is blue










Gas gauge is the only thing not workin, I think the float assemble is broke  

But other then that, the driveline and your damn near done PLAYA

FIGURE I WOULD PUT PICS IN HERE TOO


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

MORE pics :thumbsup:


----------



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)

:0


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

Heres the box installed and painted ...just needs stripin now :wow: 

















Like a Big "I" in the middle of the 10's


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jul 30 2010, 04:15 PM~18188294
> *Heres the box installed and painted ...just needs stripin now :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: sent you a pm


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

We even titen you up a bit more today...Tell me if you like it, we just got them in ...

Hardlined wires on a delts dump :0 
















:wow:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

:0 creative!!


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 30 2010, 08:15 PM~18189973
> *We even titen you up a bit more today...Tell me if you like it, we just got them in ...
> 
> Hardlined wires on a delts dump :0
> ...


looks good man clean no spider webs :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 31 2010, 03:15 AM~18189973
> *We even titen you up a bit more today...Tell me if you like it, we just got them in ...
> 
> Hardlined wires on a delts dump :0
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Damn larry it's almost done.Can't wait to see this one out here at a show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 31 2010, 05:46 AM~18192257
> *:0  :0  :0 Damn larry it's almost done.Can't wait to see this one out here at a show. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


couple things more on it minor type shit and ill be ready to hit the road , you hitting the show on the 8th in dallas?


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey Larry ran across these emblems for the og zenith knocks....The guy wants 150.00 a set let me know if you want to grab a set for your car


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

this ride is lookin good too. so is it gonna be in the super show?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

fuk this is going to be a super clean ride im jealous for sure cos mines way off being that nice lol


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 1 2010, 10:22 AM~18198780
> *fuk this is going to be a super clean ride im jealous for sure cos mines way off being that nice lol
> *


in time


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jul 31 2010, 06:46 PM~18195622
> *Hey Larry ran across these emblems for the og zenith knocks....The guy wants 150.00 a set let me know if you want to grab a set for your car
> 
> 
> ...


can you do the back ground in blue?


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 31 2010, 10:26 PM~18196796
> *this ride is lookin good too. so is it gonna be in the super show?
> *


still got alot of minor stuff to put on weather strip kit and replace all the front moldings power windows but other than that cant wait to get her home :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 31 2010, 10:26 PM~18196796
> *this ride is lookin good too. so is it gonna be in the super show?
> *


still got alot of minor stuff to put on weather strip kit and replace all the front moldings power windows but other than that cant wait to get her home :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 1 2010, 06:05 PM~18201365
> *can you do the back ground in blue?
> *


SURE FOR YOU BIG HOMIE ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE :biggrin:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 21 2010, 07:09 PM~17566169
> *here 's few more. gonna get the set-up in monday or tuesday
> 
> 
> ...


daaayum!!! :wow:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

look'n good player..


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

damn i cant wait to see that thing tomarrow :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Lookin Good


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

almost ready to hit them street's :biggrin:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 11 2010, 03:15 AM~18282246
> *damn i cant wait to see that thing tomarrow :0
> *


i kno the feeling! :0


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Aug 12 2010, 07:38 PM~18297109
> *i kno the feeling! :0
> *


is that your caprice? well who evers it is that rollor is fucken badass ,,seen it yesterday


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 13 2010, 11:44 AM~18300902
> *is that your caprice? well who evers it is that  rollor is fucken badass ,,seen it yesterday
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

T T T


----------

